# does he like me



## wood turtle (Jan 12, 2009)

We seen each oher for about 7-8 months but we never talked to each other until the last month but he looked at me a lot. It started when he said my name and asked if I was at a basketball camp because he seen this girl that looked just like me. He said he had to look twice. So we played games with each other and he talked to me a lot. So one day when I was walking around a baseball field with 2 of my other friends he said hold your saftey partners hand and he held mine. (we held hands cupped not fingers between fingers) he did that twice and asked me if I wanted a boyfriend.
He was allways talking about spend the bottle. I asked him if he knew one of my friends that was a guy and he acted jealous and asked how I knew him. He all ways said we where married but did not have enough money to buy rings. His 5 year brother said when he was at home he called me sexy. he wanted to walk down a trail with me and called it alli love lane. (allison is my name). he said hey there allison whats it like in New York City Im a thousand miles away but girl tonight you look so pretty. And stuff like that. He followed me every where. Me and him use to sit close to each other and he gave me a hug one day and I gave him one. But now my bothers baseball season is over and I probably will not see him until 9 months. We where never boyfriend and girlfriend but he did get jealous when I talked about other friends that where boys. And I think he really liked me and I really miss him now. I think about him a lot. Do you think he thinks about me and misses me too. And do you think he will remember me in 9 months? And do you think he liked me? When people asked him if he was going to miss me he would smile, blush, and look at the ground. I could tell he was sad when he left.


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 12, 2009)

I think you answered your own question 
sounds like it will be a long 9 months


----------



## wood turtle (Jan 12, 2009)

maevamichelle said:


> I think you answered your own question
> sounds like it will be a long 9 months



what do you mean i answerd my own question?


----------



## purpod (Jan 12, 2009)

Hiya Allison ~

Normally I would not respond to this kind of topic, but felt I should ~

GirlFriend, if he's talking about spin-the-bottle, sex and how sexy you are, and showing signs of jealousy {without even being your BF} and only knowing you from baseball games, he may only "like" that from you.. in other words, it sounds to me like he is only interested in one thing.

Personally, I would be on guard. Yes, you like him & yes, he appears to like you ~ but who's to say he is not on the prowl for another "sexy" female who will play his game of spin-the-bottle.

In my humble opinion, be glad for the time "off". If he's for reals, he will be there next season and then perhaps he can show more interest in you as a person, without jealousy and sex being involved.

Hope this helped..
Blessings,
Purpod


----------



## maevamichelle (Jan 12, 2009)

+1 Purpod


----------



## wood turtle (Jan 13, 2009)

I seen him yesterday!!!! He was with his family and I was with my brother. I waved and said hi to his family and the only thing he said was hi Hunter [my brothers name].
I think he must have been shy to say hi to me since he was with his family. He was like that before too or maybe he does not like me anymore. My brother said he was looking at me when he passed by us. What do you think.


----------



## purpod (Jan 13, 2009)

Good evening, GirlFriend ~

Seems to me that he should've been polite and said hello to you to ~ I think that him not acknowledging you was rather rude, personally.

My advice would be next time you see him, ignore him. Of course, you want to talk to him, but I would let him talk to me first, if I were you.

Do you mind if I ask how old you are, and how old he is?

Blessings,
Purpod

And thanx for the +1, MM ~ I surely do not have all the answers, but Lord knows I try to help


----------



## wood turtle (Jan 13, 2009)

purpod said:


> Good evening, GirlFriend ~
> 
> Seems to me that he should've been polite and said hello to you to ~ I think that him not acknowledging you was rather rude, personally.
> 
> ...



we are both 14


----------



## purpod (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, my dear, he is certainly old enuf to be polite and say hello! For someone who wants to play spin-the-bottle, the least he could do is have the common courtesy to say Hi when you say Hi to him.

I stand my ground; I'd ignore him next time ~ 
Just my humble opinion,
Purpod


----------



## wood turtle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you for your help. I don't know if he was just shy or not since his family was with him.


----------



## wood turtle (Jan 16, 2009)

anyone else? Please help


----------



## Laura (Jan 27, 2009)

Welcome to the joys of adolescence! it can be fun it can hurt and be very confusing! I would have to agree with purpod.. let it go. Enjoy the moment, there will be more. Dont rush into anything.. being friends is great. Boys are very different 'creatures' then girls.. go slow, get his email address or phone number.. but just because he doenst call doesnt mean he doenst like you either.. like i said.. they are different! Go slow.. you are very young.. enjoy the youth and all the expereinces you will have!!


----------



## wood turtle (Feb 7, 2009)

So I saw him today and once again he did not say anything to me. I was so exicited to see him and I wanted tto go talk to him but I was too shy. so now I know why he won't talk to me. I know I'm going to see him 1 or 2 more times this month. Do you think I should go up to him and start talking first? And if so do you think he would like that cause he is to shy to come to me? I am a shy to talk to him though cause I am always with my parents when I see him. I was so she today I did not even look at him and I really wanted to. my bro said he was looking at me. So I'm thinking he is still interested in me.


----------



## wood turtle (Mar 8, 2009)

I never got the courage to go and talk to him and he never came and talked to me. And his brother did not get on my brothers baseball team this year. Maybe one day we will talk again and hang out. never know.


----------



## jorrow (Mar 9, 2009)

Your to young to be worried about all this.... Live everyday to fullest and never look back while your still young enough to do so..... Just remember there are millions of fish in the sea!!!


----------



## wood turtle (Apr 23, 2009)

I added his mom on Facebook so I was going to ask her if i could talk to him on it. But yesterday I saw him at the baseball fields and another girl was following him i guess they were together now because they were both all happy and smiling so I guessed he moved on and im happy for him. He saw me though but when he looked at me I turned my head. So that was just a update of how it went


----------



## wood turtle (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw him today and he said hi to me and actually said my name!! We talked for like a minute so maybe he still likes me!!


----------



## wood turtle (May 13, 2009)

Yesterday my brother played his brothers team. Well I was standing somewhere and he came and found me and started talking to me. We talked for like a hour and a half. I told him I was going to be teased for talking to him and he said he was too. Which makes me think he talks about me at home. The other day my brother played at the same place as him and he said he saw me there. He said after I left he pitched so he noticed I had left. My dad asked if I wanted. Something to eat and I said no and he said yes she does she wants a big slice of (his name) lol.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2009)

Hi Wood Turtle: I edited out some of your comments because this is a family oriented list with quite a few children reading the posts. I understand that you are also young, however, I don't think what you had to say should be said on a forum like this.

Yvonne


----------

